# Disposable Caffeine Vapes



## wazarmoto (1/8/15)

Saw this on my daily Engadget news feed. 







http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/31/...d_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget&ncid=rss_semi


I have smoked one of these in those small e-hookah forms. Not really something I would enjoy. Gimme an e-juice with a good amount of caffeine in it yeah!!


----------



## Marzuq (1/8/15)

I'm not so sure or keen to take caffeine straight into the lungs. 
Has anyone checked what the side effects of caffeine inhalation is? 
I'd proceed with caution.


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

It's safe


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

If you're careful to not overdose that is


----------



## Marzuq (1/8/15)

ET said:


> If you're careful to not overdose that is



We are all vapers... Lol
We know we have had too much when we pull a silver..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> We are all vapers... Lol
> We know we have had too much when we pull a silver..



Yeah but caffeine is way more dangerous than nicotine remember

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

